# Marn's 'Paracord Projects Thread'



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi.

If you know who I am, then you know I like pictures.

If you dont know who I am, I'm Marn (Andrew). I like jeeps, knives, guns, camping, hiking, biking, backpacking, cooking, beer, wine, scotch, bourbon, beer, guns, and jeeps. 

I also like Paracord. I have done several small not very intricate things. I shall post them. If you have any questions, just ask. I'm not very good at this stuff, but it's fun, and its something to do. My girlfriend used to make all sorts of necklaces and stuff out of hemp in highschool, so this is basically the same, she has been a great help.

So, let us begin.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

I had a Sog Tomahawk. Grip was a bit slippy and kind of narrow for my hands. Also, if I'm using a tomahawk, I'm likely in a place or situation where i could potentially benefit from a few feet of cord.

Simple square-knot or cobra stitch or whatever over the handle. I had to enlarge the hole in the base of the handle.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Cold Steel Bushman. Had a hole in it. What better to put there than paracord? This is my do all camping knife that lives on the outside of my pack. It chops wood. It cuts food. It cuts branches. It stirs the fire. It's still sharp as heck. 

Square weave lanyard finished off with what I guess would be considered a "double" lanyard knot. It had 4 strands rather than 2. Made a nice big grippy ball. This is one of the involved knots I have tied other than a monkey fist. It took a while to get everything lined up and not crossing. I think it's pretty.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice work Marn! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Friends complain about the recoil of my .45-70 and how it rattles their hand around inside the loop of this lever action.

Gutted some 550 and wrapped the loop.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Hardly a project, but it saved my butt this time. Figured I'd share.

Hood latch on one side of my wagoneer was broken. Decided to go on a highway trip anyway. The dang hood was lifting on the corner and was about to buckle. 

550 to the rescue! drove it 3 hours each way to Zion and back, hood didnt budge!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

I have made a number of rifle slings using standard 1" swivels then doing a cobra stitch. I then double back to make the top of the sling thicker than the lower part. On others, i have gone full length with the double stitch. 

Single Shot .410 (I also made the shell holder, its laces on with paracord). Made this one for a friend.



The "Truck Gun" I made. 


I didnt want to install a swivel stud on the front. Gutted some550, wrapped the barrel, then looped a piece of cord through it and tied off the ends to create a "stud" of sorts that couldnt pull through.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Desert camo sling for my .45-70



Just made a charcoal sling last night for my 5.56 bolt gun



I have made 2 or 3 others for friends as well.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

my EDC knife is a CRKT "Stiff KISS" that came wrapped with what i would equate to a shoe string.

BAM!

550 wrap.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Then there is the ever present bracelet. Standard stuff here.


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Mad...9-9D2A07772796-7519-000007FF38DCB62B.jpg.html
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/Mad...1-3DAECB7E35CB-8462-000009844EEEEAE6.jpg.html
> I didnt want to install a swivel stud on the front. Cutted some550, wrapped the barrel, then looped a piece of cord through it and tied off the ends to create a "stud" of sorts that couldnt pull through.


 

This I love...









Simple, yet elegant in presentation.

I need to remember this trick next time I wrap a walking stick...


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> I didnt want to install a swivel stud on the front. Cutted some550, wrapped the barrel, then looped a piece of cord through it and tied off the ends to create a "stud" of sorts that couldnt pull through.


Marn, 

How does this hold up to the heat of the barrel?


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Sparky_D said:


> This I love...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! At first it tried it without the little knots on the "stud" portion, and just burned them and hid them under the gutted wrap, but that pulled out the first time i carried the rifle. 

I also considered wrapping the cord from the stud around the whole gutted part, but this seemed more "clean"





Vin said:


> Marn,
> 
> How does this hold up to the heat of the barrel?


Lol, Vin, do you understand what this rifle is?

It's a single shot 12 gauge that is ridiculously painful to shoot even with target load. 

I think I have only ever shot it 3 or 4 times in a row before having to set it down because of the bruise I was developing. Barrel doesnt get hot enough nor does it get fired enough to cause any issues in my eyes.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

DrMarneaus said:


> Thanks! At first it tried it without the little knots on the "stud" portion, and just burned them and hid them under the gutted wrap, but that pulled out the first time i carried the rifle.
> 
> I also considered wrapping the cord from the stud around the whole gutted part, but this seemed more "clean"
> 
> ...


:rofl: No, I didn't remember which one it was. You have so many.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

You have a lot of very nice projects. One day I'm going to start making rifle slings. I just need to find a good source for the hardware.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> You have a lot of very nice projects. One day I'm going to start making rifle slings. I just need to find a good source for the hardware.


Thank you, sir. I'd like to start doing some more advanced stuff. my first monkey fist on a 1.25" ball bearing didnt come out too well, I keep getting frustrated on them. Thats as intricate as I have gotten so far. 


For the hardware, I honestly havent been able to find them for less than around $8.00 each and i'm sure the quality is somewhat questionable. I'm just using the winchester and blackhawk ones found at walmart. They are about $10, and then factor in roughly $6.00 worth of paracord.

I considered making them to sell on local forums, but the issue for me is they take several hours to make (3 maybe?) I'm not that fast. I could never see making any money selling them for less than like $45.00 and even then thats $10.00 per hour.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

love that sling swivel! it's genious!


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

made this just recently. .45-70 Govt. shell on a cotter pin, with a key ring and a small solomon bar to another key ring. Made it for a friend of my girl, hence the purple.


----------

